# New Pics of Echos Clutch



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just candled the eggs it has been 25 days I figure we are about a third of the way to hatching, if everything goes well.

Egg 1






Egg 2





Egg 3





Veins, we have veins, Yippy!!!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 27, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY YOU! That's exciting! I'm glad those eggs are looking fertile for you! I just can't wait to see some sweet babykins peeking out of those one day!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats Robyn! Do you have to be careful not to rotate the eggs when you pick them up? Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Kelly. Every time I check on them my heart flutters. I can't wait for updated pic of your little ones. Just make sure you get the one of the kids to help. It is hard doing it one handed.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 27, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn  Great to see fertile eggs. I can't wait to see them hatch too. 

Danny


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 27, 2008)

I've never seen that before. Thanks for sharing!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks Dee Danny and Liz When the time get close I will have my camera by the incubator. And I already told my boss when they start to hatch I am calling in Maternity Leave.
And Dee you can't rotate the eggs. Yolks always on the bottom.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 29, 2008)

congratulations, Robyn.
Keep us posted!


----------

